# Những dấu hiệu cho thấy cơ thể bạn đang cần bổ sung magie ngay lập tức



## vietmom (8/5/18)

Khi nói đến các chất dinh dưỡng cần được bổ sung hàng ngày, nhiều người chỉ nghĩ đến vitamin A, D, canxi, sắt mà thường bỏ quên magie. Magie là một khoáng chất quan trọng trong việc giảm thiểu stress, xây dựng các mô, tham gia vào các cơ chế sinh lý thiết yếu như hoạt động chức năng của cơ bắp và dây thần kinh, sản sinh năng lượng, phát triển xương… Do vậy, nếu gặp phải một vài dấu hiệu dưới đây, bạn cần bổ sung magie ngay để tăng cường hoạt động của các cơ quan trong cơ thể.

*Cảm thấy mệt mỏi, kiệt sức*
Có nhiều nguyên nhân khiến bạn cảm thấy mệt mỏi như thiếu ngủ, chế độ ăn uống không lành mạnh… và thiếu magie là một trong những nguyên nhân đó. Đây là khoáng chất quan trọng trong quá trình sản sinh năng lượng của cơ thể.



​
Magie duy trì sự tỉnh táo cho bạn bằng cách kết hợp với các enzyme bên trong tế bào tạo ra năng lượng cho các hoạt động thể chất và trí lực hàng ngày. Ngoài ra, magie còn là "trợ thủ" đắc lực trong quá trình kiểm soát stress. Do vậy, nếu bạn cảm thấy quá mệt mỏi, hãy cân nhắc bổ sung thêm các thực phẩm giàu magie vào chế độ ăn của mình.

*Cơ bắp thường xuyên co giật hoặc bị chuột rút*
Dinh dưỡng là một trong những yếu tố liên quan mật thiết đến các vấn đề về cơ bắp. Một chế độ ăn thiếu các thực phẩm cung cấp magie có thể là nguyên nhân khiến cơ bắp thường xuyên bị co giật hoặc bị chuột rút.



​
Magie giúp điều chỉnh chức năng cơ bắp và hoạt động của hệ thần kinh bạn bằng cách đưa kali và canxi thẩm thấu qua các tế bào, một quá trình quan trọng nhằm làm dịu các cơn co thắt tại cơ bắp. Lượng magie trong cơ thể thấp có thể khiến các dây thần kinh bị "kích động", từ đó kích thích cơ bắp hoạt động quá mức, dẫn đến các cơn co thắt, chuột rút...

*Xương yếu*
Khoảng 50 - 60 % magie được lưu trữ trong xương, vì vậy ngay cả một sự sụt giản lượng magie trong một thời gian dai nhẹ có thể ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của xương. Thiếu hụt magie có thể dẫn đến chứng loãng xương, khiến xương của bạn dễ gãy hơn.



​
Theo một nghiên cứu trên Tạp chí Dịch tễ học châu Âu, sau khi các nhà khoa học theo dõi hơn 2.200 đàn ông trong 20 năm, họ đã chỉ ra rằng, lượng magie thấp có liên quan trực tiếp đến nguy cơ gãy xương. Những người đàn ông có lượng magie thấp sẽ dễ bị gãy xương hông, dẫn đến các biến chứng có thể đe dọa tính mạng.

*Đau đầu*
Việc không cung cấp đủ magie có thể khiến quá trình giải phóng các chất dẫn truyền thần kinh trong cơ thể bị rối loạn và các tế bào máu bị co lại. Đây là hai trong nhiều tác nhân khiến bạn thường xuyên đau đầu.



​
Nhiều nghiên cứu cũng đã chỉ ra rằng, những người bị đau nửa đầu thường có lượng magie thấp hơn so với những người không mắc chứng bệnh này. Các chuyên gia tin rằng, khoáng chất này có thể giúp ngăn chặn giải phóng các phân tử độc hại gây ra những cơn đau trong não bộ.

Và bạn cần lưu ý rằng, mỗi ngày, hãy nạp 320mg magie từ các loại thực phẩm như rau lá màu xanh, các loại hạt, các loại đậu, bơ, chuối, chocolate... Tuy nhiên, bạn không nên tiêu thụ quá mức lượng magie cần thiết vì nếu vượt quá có thể gây tiêu chảy, buồn nôn...

_Nguồn: Prevetion_


----------

